# Anybody else going anywhere this summer?



## Rose (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to go to California last summer, but I had a conflict with a math class, and I had to stay, and this summer I am going. I know I am cause I am sitting in an airport right now waiting for a plane. Blastoise thinks I am rich since I get to go somewhere other then home for the summer, but I know someone else is doing something for the summer. So the question is what are you doing this summer?


----------



## Jester (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm driving to utah and staying for two weeks for a dance camp, Then coming back. Then I'm flying to VEGAS! for a dance compitition and staying for a week, Then coming back.


----------



## Rose (Jun 7, 2010)

What kind of dance? I use to take ballet, but I got kicked out with in the first week. O=)


----------



## spaekle (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to NYC for a few days starting on the 16th. Should be fun. :v


----------



## Rose (Jun 7, 2010)

I've never been to New York, but I hear mixed things about it. I guess any place is like that though. I mean we all have our thoughts. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Green (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to Lebanon in about three weeks. x3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to my backwater town in Portugal for three weeks in July. Away from all my friends.
ffffff


----------



## Jester (Jun 7, 2010)

Modern, Ballet, Tap, Jazz,

Mainly modern though. For utah.

Vegas I'm performing my solo. Which is lyrical and to Lovestoned/I Think She Knows by Justin Timberlake.  And taking a workshop in Tap, Ballet, and Jazz.


----------



## Rose (Jun 7, 2010)

See I still dance, but it isn't the kind of dance a mom would be proud of.


----------



## Rose (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a lot of family from Portugal. Mom says it is beautiful. Haven't heard much about Lebanon though so I am going to make you tell me all about it KronoGreen, and no you do not have any choice in the matter.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916 (Jun 7, 2010)

Im going to Hershey Park. To bad you cant taste chocolate T^T


----------



## Jester (Jun 7, 2010)

FELLAS! WE HAVE A STRIPPER IN THE AREA! GET YOUR M-M-MONEY READY!

...Kidding :p Unless I'm correct. In which case that was completely serious.


----------



## departuresong (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to be going to Chicago and possibly San Francisco to look at colleges.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 7, 2010)

I am travelling to Belgium a lot, obviously. Going to Athens for a few days in the summer, and also going to Wacken Open Air in Germany.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 7, 2010)

Hopefully, Alaska. Depends, though, on how much free time we'll _actually_ have, because we usually will have less then we expected.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 7, 2010)

Going to Spain for a week.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 7, 2010)

Nowhere. :O



Joker said:


> Blastoise thinks I am rich since I get to go somewhere other then home  for the summer,


You are making me sound like some sort of peasant. I think you are rich since you claim to be going to several different places, including _Australia_.


----------



## Minish (Jun 7, 2010)

My dad's in Germany. I go three times a year, and he lives in this big house in a tiny village full of awesome people who I can't understand. :O

Probably go up to my granny's in Scotland too.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not really going anywhere (certinaly not abroad), but I do have a lovely selection of friends from assorted places who are coming to see me. So I'm happy :D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to the south of France with my family. I might possibly get to go out to Paris ahead of the others which would be awesome~

Apart from that I don't have any other plans. Might go somewhere in England for the lulz.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 7, 2010)

Belgium for a school trip. We're going to Bruges and such (like in the film! Except hopefully with less death).


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 7, 2010)

Going to west Wales like every year.


----------



## Flora (Jun 8, 2010)

miiiiiiiiiiight be going to Hershey.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 8, 2010)

Doesn't really count, but I'm going to Australia in September.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 8, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Belgium for a school trip. We're going to Bruges and such (like in the film! Except hopefully with less death).


You will enjoy Bruges, trust me.


----------



## Flazeah (Jun 8, 2010)

Flotilla sailing around the Ionian Islands in Greece for two weeks. Am looking forward to it very much.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 8, 2010)

nothing because it is _winter _here and it's fucking freezing :x as I'm typing this the collar of my pj's is over my nose because I'm cold


----------



## Jolty (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweden for a week in August

first holiday in FOUR YEARS so excited omggggg


----------



## H-land (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I leave next Tuesday for a... two or three week trip to Europe that will include Venice, Rome, Florence, the French riviera, Barcelona, and Madrid, and then in the middle of July, I'm taking a one week trip with my mom to Seattle.
Then in August I go off to college.
So yeah, I'm definitely going somewhere.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 9, 2010)

Watershed said:


> You will enjoy Bruges, trust me.


seconding that, it's a lovely place.

actually most of Belgium is pretty sick. especially those lovely chips with mayo and ketchup that they have. mmm.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 9, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> seconding that, it's a lovely place.
> 
> actually most of Belgium is pretty sick. especially those lovely chips with mayo and ketchup that they have. mmm.


ugh ugh ugh
two of my least favourite things in one sentence
_horf_


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 9, 2010)

Jessie said:


> ugh ugh ugh
> two of my least favourite things in one sentence
> _horf_


how can you not like mayo and ketchup? :o


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 9, 2010)

they're super-disgusting, that's how!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 9, 2010)

No, I'm not going anywhere. As a matter of fact, I'll be quite content to just sit around and do nothing all summer.
Might go down to Chicago a couple times with my aunt, but no really major trips as far as I can tell.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm going to Michigan from June 18 to 19, but I don't know if there are any more trips after that.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 9, 2010)

Jessie said:


> they're super-disgusting, that's how!


yeah and deep-fried mars bars ttly aren't. >:(


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 10, 2010)

Mayo is fine but ketchup is disgusting.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 10, 2010)

I think both mayo and ketchup are good, but I like mayo a bit more.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 10, 2010)

Arlington, TX.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 10, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> yeah and deep-fried mars bars ttly aren't. >:(


those are disgusting, too :)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 10, 2010)

Jessie said:


> those are disgusting, too :)


well at least we agree on something. :|


----------



## Flora (Jun 12, 2010)

Flora and Ashes said:


> miiiiiiiiiiight be going to Hershey.


make that "90% sure I'm going to Hershey."


----------



## Mercy (Jun 13, 2010)

In three days i'm going on a road trip from Alaska, ferrying to Washington, and then going to Lubbock and then to other places around Texas. 

Yay... C:


----------



## eevee_em (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm going on a missions trip with my grandma to Nicaragua(in Central America) in July. I've never been out of the country before, so I'm _reeeally_ exited about it.

Oh, and I just got back from Michigan and may or may not be going back in August.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jun 14, 2010)

I was going to go to Jamaica with my Dad and Grandma, but they don't have enough money to bring my sister and I with :c


----------

